# Curly Eyebrow Hairs!! Nothing Works!! HELP!!



## Thugluvgrl187 (May 7, 2008)

So unforuntely I was cursed with having curly eyebrow hairs that like to get all funky and unruly. I have tried the whole brush the eyebrows down and trim them thing and that did not work. It actually made it worse because when I cut it it made the eyebrow hair shorter and made it curl more. I have also tried using clear gel to tame them down which also did not work. I hate having this issue with my eyebrows. I always see girls with these perfectly shaped and groomed eyebrows and it really bothers me. Does anyone else have this problem or have any suggestions? I am the only person with curly eyebrow hairs that I know . This is so frustrating




!! I would appreciate any and all advise.

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## LaItaliana (May 7, 2008)

Try MAC's brow finisher, which is a wax stick that you put on your brows and it helps tame them a little. Then use brow gel (I like rimmel) over it. It doesn't make them perfectly straight, but the wax helps a lot since it gives the gel something to adhere to.


----------



## Aquilah (May 7, 2008)

Mine are the same way, but I've noticed keeping them cut down helps me. Mine are super curly, but curly enough. I use MAC Brow Set, which is really nothing more than mascara, but it works well. The only thing I can suggest is trimming them down. I normally brush up and trim along the natural browline. Then, I take a comb, and trim any hairs rising between the teeth of the comb. (If that makes sense.)


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2008)

A clear mascara might work too.. I use it to keep mine in place but mine aren't curley.. Just kind of unwildleyish. Lol.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 7, 2008)

I was gonna suggest getting them cut too! I have pretty sparse eye lashes but I do have a few curlies that stick out and I just cut them and then use clear gel!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advise. I will have to try the suggestions out


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 10, 2008)

Mine are really curly too, so I usually get them waxed, and the esthetician normally trims them down too. I like to use aloe vera gel, between waxing to keep them down.


----------



## msmack (May 14, 2008)

They key is to trim 'em. I wake up some mornings with eyebrow bedhead and then I know I need a trim! I'd go see a pro for trimming and shaping needs though. Until you get the hang of it .. it can be a complete disaster! &lt;-- just ask my left eyebrow!


----------



## beautybytheresa (May 14, 2008)

Dot know if this has ever been tried but try and ask a beauty therapist to try the lash perming products (without the rollers) and see if that relaxes the curls on your brow hairs. I have never tried it but I cant see why it wouldnt work.


----------



## Charvey (Apr 22, 2012)

My eyebrow are out of control! We I was young they were really fat and thick , so I stated getting them waxed but still my friends thought the looked awful! So I got more hair taken off next time I went and it just grows back look worse! And I told the lady that waxed them that 'I want the to stop being curly' but she said to 'use paw paw cream on them!'It works for a minute and then they pop back out off shape! Another friend said japanesse straighting! It's where you put like a few different types of cream in your hair and it turns permently straight! Hs anyone heard if it?? I don't know if it works on eyebrows but I really just want them to be normal! Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 28, 2012)

I brush my eyebrows up and then trim them, never down. Then use a brow filler. As far as the straightening treatments, there are thermal treatments for relaxing hair, so you could ask at a salon. I've heard of the japanese treatment and the Brazilian Blowout. Those are pricey and I really don't know if you'd want that much chemical placed right above your eyes!


----------



## Vivian Mora (Jul 23, 2014)

My eyebrows do the same thing so i just put clear masscara on them. Then i rub my fingers across them to get it worked in then shape them how i want and they stay like that the whole day. Hope that helped


----------

